# Ultra, Ultra High Grade Boards! Yea Buddy!



## silversaddle1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Remember these? I sold them for $55.00 a pound when gold was around $1850.00.

So far the most I have ever got paid for boards!


----------



## ericrm (Aug 11, 2012)

ok ok... ultra it is... have you put some appolo ship in piece?


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 11, 2012)

Did I miss something? When was gold 1850? :shock:


----------



## CBentre (Aug 11, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Did I miss something? When was gold 1850? :shock:



Here we go again.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Did I miss something? When was gold 1850? :shock:


I believe around 2010 - 2011. But it was $1,800+ oz. Last year in April or May (2011), silver made it to $49+ oz before it dropped back down to $22+ oz over night.

[UPDATE] Sept 06, 2011 gold made it to $1,900 oz. You definitely missed something.

Kevin


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.kitco.com/charts/popup/au0365nyb.html

http://www.kitco.com/charts/popup/au1825nyb.html


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 11, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> Did I miss something? When was gold 1850? :shock:




*Really???* :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 11, 2012)

So the backstory was that I had a buyer come up from Dallas to buy all my gold pins, fingers and processors. When I pulled these out from under the workbench he about died. Yes, all date stamped mid 70's, very good plating on them. Those boards came from machines that processed millions of dollars worth of CC recipts every day. They were supposed to better plating than Mil-spec or areospace. Best thing is he had cash!


----------



## CBentre (Aug 12, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> So the backstory was that I had a buyer come up from Dallas to buy all my gold pins, fingers and processors. When I pulled these out from under the workbench he about died. Yes, all date stamped mid 70's, very good plating on them. Those boards came from machines that processed millions of dollars worth of CC recipts every day. They were supposed to better plating than Mil-spec or areospace. Best thing is he had cash!



Now that is impressive!


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 12, 2012)

Did it take hours to check all the cash with your yellow counterfit 
marking pen?? :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 12, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> Did it take hours to check all the cash with your yellow counterfit
> marking pen?? :lol:



Yep! Ran two of them out of ink, so I just hired a secret service man for the rest of the day! :lol:


----------



## glondor (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice boards. I believe the wire is silver as well.


----------

